# Criminal record?



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone , I have a criminal record for assault 4 years ago, first time ever in trouble , I came home and caught my now ex wife with another man, a fight ensued and I was charged with assault. , I had never been in trouble and nothing since. Everyone even the police said they would have done the same. I was fined £300 and that was the end of it. Will this effect me, even with a job offer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonlacey said:


> Hi everyone , I have a criminal record for assault 4 years ago, first time ever in trouble , I came home and caught my now ex wife with another man, a fight ensued and I was charged with assault. , I had never been in trouble and nothing since. Everyone even the police said they would have done the same. I was fined £300 and that was the end of it. Will this effect me, even with a job offer.


I suspect the answer is yes. I believe it has to be five tears since the offence to be considered rehabilitated. You should read:-
Deemed rehabilitation

I would add that it's not advisable to omit the information as it will probably be listed on your Police Certificate.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks auld, how is the best way of checking, I have a job offer they want me to start asap, on a temp visa! Been searching for this move for over ten years now. I have been to Canada and the states on loads of times and never had anyone question me, also passed a CRB check in the uk to work with at risk people, thanks loads for your help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonlacey said:


> Thanks auld, how is the best way of checking, I have a job offer they want me to start asap, on a temp visa! Been searching for this move for over ten years now. I have been to Canada and the states on loads of times and never had anyone question me, also passed a CRB check in the uk to work with at risk people, thanks loads for your help


So do you have an application for a TWP in place? You should also apply for your Police Certificate. This will tell you if your offence is listed. The fact that you've entered NA many times augurs well that your offence is not showing on file.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

In Australia the answer is maybe no In America and Canada the answer is Yes. You have no chance of ever working these countries legally.

Canada changed the laws in the past couple of years they are now notoriously strict.


----------

